# ou trouver l'adresse mac de l'airport



## nounours78 (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
voilà j'ai besoin pour demain de savoir ou se trouve l'adresse mac de ma carte airport sur un ibook G4. 
J'ai été dans les préférences systeme - réseau - et airport et j'ai un identifiant AIrPort et j'aimerai savoir si ca correspond bien a l'adresse mac de ma carte wifi.

merci par avance


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

Vi c'est ça


----------



## bobby001 (9 Mars 2006)

sinon terminal : ifconfig
ça donne plein d'info et regarde pour l'interface en1 (wifi) : tu dois trouver un truc du genre xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx : c'est l'adresse Mac.


----------

